

Best netbook to run Ubuntu? - mdink

I have been using a Mac for a long time and love it - but I really want to buy a netbook a.) to get more work done traveling on planes, since my mac pro is 17 inches of awesome b.) to get familiar with other flavors of linux.. i.e. ubuntu. Sadly I remember a time when Dell was pushing Ubuntu on their computers, but I guess times have changed. Any recommendations on which netbook brand / model you have had success running Ubuntu on?
======
hortonew
I think you'll find that ubuntu will have plenty of driver support and will
work on almost any piece of hardware. If you want to get more familiar with
other distro's I'd recommend virtualizing them first (vmware, virtualbox,
etc).

If you're interested in a machine tailored to ubuntu, a quick search brings me
here: <http://www.system76.com/index.php?cPath=28>

~~~
mdink
Awesome thank you for the link!

